# Guard Your Thoughts.....



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 20, 2007)

Against calvinism with "CALVINIX"

CALVINIX


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 20, 2007)

That answers RAPTURE READY!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Against calvinism with "CALVINIX"
> 
> CALVINIX


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2007)

What are the side effects?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivan said:


> What are the side effects?



Has been found to cause semi-pelagianism in laboratory animals.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 20, 2007)

When will Phinney Pharmaceuticals stop?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 20, 2007)

turmeric said:


> When will Phinney Pharmaceuticals stop?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


>



That was a good one! Love alliteration.

BTW, the website blog this comes from is hilarious.


----------

